# NF Dreams - After all, we're dreamers, so what kind of dreams do we have?



## Simonetta (Sep 1, 2011)

I often dream in third person and only rarely do I actually make an appearance in my own dream. Most of the time, my dreams revolve around fictional characters doing weird stuff.


----------



## CptKickerCutleg (Feb 4, 2011)

It's weird how all my dreams are lucid.
All of them.

And yet I'm always a wolf.

Why a wolf!?


----------



## emberwing (Jan 19, 2011)

My dreams are often actions dreams. Sometimes I am myself, sometimes I am viewing things from someone elses perspective or in thrid person. As I've grown older nightmares have become rare and far in between. I think my dreams are semi-lucid as I am always aware that I am not awake. I've always been able to define this line fairly easily. I've just never chosen to act on it. I let the dream run it's course, unless things start going in a way I don't like or I want to experience something again. Then my dreams usually rewind back a bit to re-experience/fix things.


----------



## sand_at_your_feet (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a recurring dream when I was little. I was following my mom, we were on the roof of an apartment building, she crossed the utility wire to get to the next building and I started to follow her, got half way there fell 6 stories to the ground, smushed. got up, tried again over and over. asked her why i couldn't go down the stairs and into the next building's door and up the stairs to meet her, she told me this was the only way. 

Recently, (last year) I had recurring zombie apocalypse and general apocalyptic [2012] dreams. don't feel like going into detail on these, though the dreams themselves were more detailed than normal. a couple weather related apocalypse dreams, with packs of giant wolves running shit.. a couple of zombie dreams, where there was no slaughtering of zombies.. the zombies didn't really attack you.. some involved evil masterminds and giant zombie babies.. others involved trips to walmart [naturally walmart would thrive in a zombie apocalypse situation] etc. I was woke up feeling more upset about the dream [trying to understand it] then I actually felt in the dream itself. I was always calm and frustratingly slow to move/act in the dreams.


----------



## Lemur Leaf (Oct 30, 2010)

Last night I dreamed that a plane crashed in my city and opened up a portal to a world in which most people are incredibly violent vampires. They killed everyone save for something like five people.

It was actually pretty frightening. Possible side effect of medication I'm on, though.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

Recently, I had a major change in my career, and then I dreamt about grass business. Which I thought was weird. 
I checked out the meaning online, and it is pretty accurate I think when I think about the connections. 


"Grass

To see green grass in your dream suggests that there is a part of yourself that you can always rely on. The dream is also symbolic of natural protection. Also consider the phrase "the grass is always greener on the other side." Do you always compare yourself with others and look at what other people have?

To dream that you are planting grass indicates that your hard work and efforts will pay off in the end." 
Dream Moods Dictionary: Words That Begin With G 

I think it means that maybe I should not change the direction of my career at all. So, I think I will give it one last go to see where it goes. I think I have some of the qualities which fits this kind of career. So...


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Can an NT contribute?

I've have this reoccurring theme as of late about fictional machines and scientific discoveries. 

I had a dream about a sky cruise ship with helicopter blades, wings, and an oddly shaped deck. It was used the same way a cruise ship would be used, but cruised the skies. My grandparents love cruises, so they were on the sky ship for a cruise.

I also had a dream about experimental machines that could travel through sand using some sort of particle separator (?), almost as if there was no matter in the way at all, yet it didn't disturb or cut holes in the ground. I was searching for the person involved in the experiments because he was "wanted" by the villains of the dream. It also involved a control panel room with thousands of buttons and warp-travel miniature doors which the "wanted" person was using to evade the villains. They worked by using other warp spots and could travel in time within about a 5 year period, or modern times to other locations. I was helping the scientist to evade the bad guys and they had discovered his control panel room. I was thinking I needed to destroy the doors, but the scientist may then be trapped in whatever area he had traveled to. 

Add in that he was somehow a romantic interest and...sounds like a cliche sci-fi action flick!


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Last night I had a dream that I was writing a symphony using only a deck of cards.

For each instrument's part, I just shuffled the deck and assigned each card a note (Ace was C, 2 was C#, 3 was D, etc). Because there are 12 notes and 13 types of cards minus jokers, I made it so every king I drew was the previous note at a different octave (diamonds and hearts raised it an octave, clubs and spades lowered it an octave).

I should attempt this in real life sometime.


----------



## braverip (Sep 10, 2011)

Most of the dreams I have are either nightmares or very deep with some hidden messages to them. A lot of nightmares involve me trying to protect someone/something else or being hunted down, but every time I have a nightmare, I'm capable of taking control of the dream just enough to "summon" a favorite character to help me out. No joke, I've done this countless times. It's always the same character, and what usually happens is that I can get him to take me away from wherever it is I'm in danger, and we go to his tower, and then I can choose whether to wake up immediately or hang out for a few moments. It's really weird, but comforting at the same time, knowing I have the ability to wake myself up if I need to.

Edit: Oh! I remember something else, too. This happens several times a month. I always have 2-4 dreams during the month about finding old Pokemon stuff usually in stores. And I always load up on it - typically old plush from the 90's. And then I wake up sad. xD I had a dream a few days ago that I found a bunch of old Pokemon plush in a claw game/machine and managed to win a couple. And the hilarious part was that I started to realize it was a dream and was like "NO! #$^% IT! IT IS NOT A DREAM!" And then I woke up. D:

I think this is probably something to do with my childhood, how much I've changed, and how much I've lost over the years.



> It's weird how all my dreams are lucid.
> All of them.
> 
> And yet I'm always a wolf.
> ...


Could you be a wolf therian? Or, perhaps, you might have been a wolf in a past life?

I was a wolf in my first life, and I've been reliving memories up until my death. And before I started reliving the memories, I usually took wolf form in dreams, meditations, and astral travel - I still do. I always start out as a wolf, but I'm capable of changing form if I want to.


----------



## Starr (Aug 21, 2011)

my really vivid dreams are always scifi related, for instance I'll be the leader of some rebellion or part of a group of ppl traveling through space  I'm such a nerd ahahaha


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

The closest thing I've had to a recurring dream is going back to the same dreamscape to find that time had kept moving along with me in real life. In other words, when I was about 6 or 7 I had a dream about this carnival. I can't remember too much about it other than it was really beautiful and bright and well-- dreamlike. When I was 16 I had a dream about this same carnival except this time it was 10 years later and the carnival was a wreck with the tent covering completely ruined. I talked to some of the people working there and they said since no one came around anymore it was left to rot. I've had a few dreams like this with different dreamscapes and usually they're incredibly haunting.

I really love my dreams and almost all of them have a story. The worst was having one that lasted in my mind what felt like 2 weeks and I had met all these wonderful people and had experiences with them only to wake up right before we accomplished our goal. I laid there in bed and cried and to this day is still one of the most surreal experiences I've had.


----------



## Apertureconspirator (May 15, 2010)

When i dream, its generally nothing outlandish like flying cars or monsters(much to my dismay). It's nearly always everyday life occurrences like driving a car to a boring place or something along those lines. Perhaps day dreaming in a fantasyscape fulfills that need, where as I do dearly need that normal life interaction. Hmmm, food for thought.


----------



## Michael Holyoak (Nov 5, 2011)

I love dreams. Nights that are dreamless seem like a waste to me, and I wake up disappointed. I had a dream one night that I was swimming in the ocean. This... creature in the distance came closer to me. I wanted to swim out with intentions to pet it. As I got closer, the details of this beast were more noticeable. It was a horse-like beast, with no face. Instead of hooves, it had webbed feet, and instead of hair for the mane and the tail, it had squid-like tentacles. It was bright red. As I got up close to pet it, an intense fear overcame me, so I turned to swim away. The beasts tentacles then wrapped around me trying to pull me under the water to drown me. Then I woke up.

As terrifying as this dream was, waking up from a bad dream, or a strange dream, is better than waking up from a dreamless night. My opinion.


----------



## Starr (Aug 21, 2011)

My dreams are almost always fantasy/scifi related and they're usually really long and very vivid. In them I'm usually someone who has to be the leader of a rebellion in another universe or I'm the hero who sacrifices myself to save everyone from a dark lord lol. They're really out-there and imaginative, I'll often wake up and laugh because they were crazy or because I wish they were real books/movies.


----------



## journeytoforever (Mar 28, 2010)

My dreams are usually very long and vivid, and extremely action-packed. When my friends recant their dreams, they often talk about sitting and watching, or being unable to get past something or do something, but I am constantly and consistently able to do really whatever I want in dreams :S

One recurring dream I used to have involved being chased by an alligator with a group of friends through an island, and ending up in the Mystery Machine floating through a river trying to escape the alligator.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

journeytoforever said:


> My dreams are usually very long and vivid, and extremely action-packed. When my friends recant their dreams, they often talk about sitting and watching, or being unable to get past something or do something, but I am constantly and consistently able to do really whatever I want in dreams :S
> 
> One recurring dream I used to have involved being chased by an alligator with a group of friends through an island, and ending up in the Mystery Machine floating through a river trying to escape the alligator.


Mine are like that too. 

A recurring dream that I have had before was getting shot a bunch of times but the bullets not hurting me. Funny symbolism in that one!

I have noticed before that sometimes in my dreams I feel certain emotions that I have not felt in a long time. Generally like falling in love, that weird feeling of having a secret trick that the other side doesn't know about, and various other emotions.


----------



## journeytoforever (Mar 28, 2010)

frenchie said:


> I have noticed before that sometimes in my dreams I feel certain emotions that I have not felt in a long time. Generally like falling in love, that weird feeling of having a secret trick that the other side doesn't know about, and various other emotions.


That happens to me, too! I've never actually fallen as deeply in love in real life as I have in my dreams.

Those are definitely also the most memorable dreams, as well. The ones fueled entirely by those emotions.


----------



## Michael Holyoak (Nov 5, 2011)

Ugh... Last night I had a terrible dream. I realized there was a thick layer of skin that had grown over my left nostril. I had to use my forefinger to puncture the skin, so that I could breathe through my nose again, and it started bleeding...

Last night was full of strange dreams like this. Just that was the most memorable part...

Gross...


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

They tend to be like indie mystery dramas and I play the antihero.


----------

